# dotGerd Photography



## Gerd (Sep 27, 2005)

here's a site I've come up with to display my photos. Comments and criticism much appreciated.

http://dotgerd.net/photo


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2005)

Awesome layout :thumbup:


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Oct 4, 2005)

I really like the layout. Great Job!

...But it loads a bit slow. I think the file size of your thumbnails is too big. 40KB is too big for 100x100 pixel thumb. should be only about 10KB. You might want to look at that if you get any complaints about speed.


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 6, 2005)

agreed - cool layout  some nice shots too.


----------

